# The Daily Mail



## Bill Struth (23 Mar 2010)

What an absolute rag of a 'newspaper.' 

The Sun without the porn.


----------



## galleyslave (23 Mar 2010)

its a total gossip rag - great fun though.. didja see the priceless story about the welsh roadsign?


----------



## Caveat (23 Mar 2010)

+ a million Bill.

I made a similar comment the other week. In fact it's worse than the Sun in some ways because it's actually more insidious. The Sun with their "Bloody frogs" type headlines cannot be taken on anything other than a superficial level even by the biggest knuckleheads - can it?!

The DM tries to rationalise their racism and venom against 'immigrant welfare cheats' etc by quoting dubious statistics etc. It's probably more homophobic than the sun too.

The worst thing is, considering it has a palpable anti-Irish angle a lot of the time, people still buy the _Irish_ Daily Mail over here with it's token 20% or so "Paddy content"


----------



## Latrade (23 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> The worst thing is, considering it has a palpable anti-Irish angle a lot of the time, people still buy the _Irish_ Daily Mail over here with it's token 20% or so "Paddy content"


 
The other 80% evenly distributed between immigrants who rape and stab, Princess Diana and shock stories about [insert common household item/food] causes cancer.

Horrible rag.

Mind I remember not too long ago the wonderful contradiction between the Irish (sic) and the UK edition. The UK edition ran a campagin against the UK Government for providing the Cervical Cancer Vaccine to young girls, because they felt it would promote sexual activity and further the case for broken britain. Indeed it still runs false stories stating that the vaccine is killing girls (it isn't).  And the Irish (sic) version? Well on the exact same day it ran a campaign against the Irish Government for _not_ providing the vaccine, saying that all these young girls are being left to die from cancer.


----------



## Bill Struth (23 Mar 2010)

Without getting into the whole public service work to rule debate, why can they not write a paragraph on the subject without referring to union 'firebrands' or 'militants' or 'ransom?' I glanced at the cover of todays edition earlier and it's nothing but blatant agenda-driven scaremongering.

And don't get me started on the other things about the rag that have been mentioned by posters in this thread.


----------



## liaconn (23 Mar 2010)

I've never read it, but it sounds remarkably like the Sindo.


----------



## Caveat (23 Mar 2010)

Other than that from the DM's perspective, the Sindo would be vulgar, practically pornographic with it's vaguely 'glam' aspect.


----------



## Latrade (23 Mar 2010)

liaconn said:


> I've never read it, but it sounds remarkably like the Sindo.


 
It actually makes the Sindo look like a well reasoned, sourced and logical piece of journalism.


----------



## Purple (23 Mar 2010)

I don't read it or any other British tabloid.


----------



## Caveat (23 Mar 2010)

Bill Struth said:


> ... why can they not write a paragraph on the subject without referring to union 'firebrands' or 'militants' or 'ransom?' .


 
Now be fair, that's perfectly accurate journalism. Credit where it's due.


----------



## roker (23 Mar 2010)

Daily Mail €1       Irish Examiner or Inedpendent €1.75


----------



## MandaC (23 Mar 2010)

Bill Struth said:


> What an absolute rag of a 'newspaper.'
> 
> The Sun without the porn.



Totally agree.  Best thread ever.  Detest the Daily Heil.  My mam keeps buying it because it is cheap even though I try to tell her it is an anti Irish paper and she is not to buy it.  She buys it because it is a euro.

Remember when Stephen Gately died and one of their "journalists" did a horrible article about him.  They were smart enough not to put it in the Irish Version, smarmy yokes.

My ex-boss was a character.  He would go mad if he saw a red top paper on anyones desk. We had a temp English lady who was mad into the soaps and would rush out to buy the sun to see what happened in Eastenders.   My boss caught sight of the rag and said "no red tops in here" - she didn't have a clue what he was on about.  It was priceless.


----------



## dewdrop (23 Mar 2010)

Seems a lot of posters read it!


----------



## Capt. Beaky (23 Mar 2010)

I read it online. Richard Littlejohn's column about lining 'em all up against the wall and shooting 'em is worth a read. OK the paper is crap. But the middle income, home counties brigade that buy it, love to be frightened by ...... cancer scares, immigrant scares, homosexual scares, Jordan's plastic surgery scares, Posh's varicose vein scare (or was it bunnions?), armies of dole-seeking eastern Europeans waiting for the next Ryanair free flight offer etc. It is heading the way of The National Iquirer/The Onion/ Globe and Beano etc. But you get a laugh from it. About the safest columnist is Joe Higgins - and he's way out there. They have lots of quizzes, Soduko, Crosswords and as far as I know a cartoon page. Easy reading in the airport/train station. But, nevertheless, CRAP.


----------



## mathepac (23 Mar 2010)

dewdrop said:


> Seems a lot of posters read it!


It's kinda difficult for any reasonable person to voice an opinion on a publication they haven't read, but hey, this being the 21st century and the interweb, who's to say?


----------



## michaelm (23 Mar 2010)

My wife buys the Daily Mail most Saturdays (otherwise periodically).  Admittedly it's low-rent but I like the 'It's a Knockout' political coverage.


----------



## Complainer (23 Mar 2010)

It is a rag, but the Sunday one does break some interesting stories from time to time, e.g.

http://thestory.ie/2010/03/22/fahey...&utm_campaign=Feed:+thestory/QSEJ+(The+Story)


----------



## NOAH (24 Mar 2010)

Hah!  They say the TRUTH hurts and the mail prints a lot that is true about goings on in Ireland and long may they continue. It hasa fantastic sports coverage, a great TV magazine,  a free glossy magazine,  an exemplary  health section  every week that should be approved reading.

Its only €1.00.  And may I remind a few it was the ONLY paper to run a feature about an ex MOD.

And best of all it ignores Dublin.  I love it.

noah

ps to compare to a red top shows ......


----------



## mathepac (24 Mar 2010)

... and a stopped clock is useless, but just happens to be right twice a day ...


----------



## becky (24 Mar 2010)

michaelm said:


> My wife buys the Daily Mail most Saturdays (otherwise periodically). Admittedly it's low-rent but I like the 'It's a Knockout' political coverage.


 She buys it on a saturday for the mag as I do from time to time. If they are putting the papers away I sometimes ask for magazine only. My mom likes the magazine on Sunday so it's often bought for her.


----------



## Caveat (24 Mar 2010)

NOAH said:


> ps to compare to a red top shows ......


 
Indeed...


----------



## michaelm (24 Mar 2010)

becky said:


> She buys it on a saturday for the mag


Yes, mostly.  She likes the crossword in the magazine.  When we do get the Mail I skim the political and financial articles, the rest doesn't interest me.  The acerbic reaction to the Mail here is, IMHO, overzealous.  The _paper of record_ (no doubt held in high regard by many here) is far from perfect, often printing duff or sycophantic articles.  The old maxim of 'don't believe everything you read' applies to all newspapers.


----------



## monascribe18 (27 Mar 2010)

When looking at the photos of the models/wags etc in the mail i get the feeling a lot of these women look like they are deformed well maybe its the fashion to look that way


----------



## haminka1 (27 Mar 2010)

Bill Struth said:


> What an absolute rag of a 'newspaper.'
> 
> The Sun without the porn.



What's bothering you more? The lack of any content or that the lack of any intelligent content is not balanced by a picture of barely dressed well-endowed girl?


----------



## Yorrick (27 Mar 2010)

Daily Mail in England 50p
The Sun                 20p.

The Irish version is only a rag and they often leave off ati Irish articles which are in the "mainland" edition


----------



## z107 (27 Mar 2010)

Can't see what the problem is specifically with the Daily mail. All the press is biased or has its own agenda in some way or another. The only difference is the way it's sold to the readers.

Red tops use small words and has a low reading age and tits. The message is still the same.
Broadsheets use bigger words and like the reader to think of themselves as educated. Like the Red tops, still have their own agendas
Daily mail is somewhere in between the two.

It's just marketing. No paper is any better or worse, they've just targeted a different market sector.


----------



## Caveat (27 Mar 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Can't see what the problem is specifically with the Daily mail. All the press is biased or has its own agenda in some way or another. The only difference is the way it's sold to the readers.



Yes but would you prefer an agenda promoting arty left leaning liberalism and veggie-ism - and well written - e.g. The Guardian?  May not be to everyone's taste but not exactly dangerous.

Or an agenda promoting moral panic, jingoistic traditional values, homophobia and racism - and often poorly written - like the DM?


----------



## ajapale (27 Mar 2010)

The Irish Daily Mail campaigned in a vicious and sometimes personalised manner in favour of the HPV Vaccine for girls. While simultaneous its parent "newspaper" The Daily Mail campaigned in a nasty and vicious way against its introduction in England.

I contend that neither paper understands the complex medical and scientific issues at play and in any event one of them must be wrong.

These papers construct these jingoistic campaigns with a view to increasing sales and have no compunction in distorting the facts to achieve their aims.



			
				wiki said:
			
		

> The parent company _Daily Mail_ in London has also faced  allegations back in 1997 of anti-Irish prejudice, and has been reported  to the Press Complaints Commission on  these grounds by non-governmental  organisation from Northern Ireland the Pat Finucane Centre.
> In April 2009, it was pointed out by popular British science blog _The  Lay Scientist_ that while the _Irish Daily Mail_ were  campaigning for the reintroduction of the HPV vaccine in Ireland, the _Daily  Mail_ in London were printing stories overwhelmingly attacking the  vaccine [11].  While some might see this as a sign of the Irish paper's independence  from the British Daily Mail, the apparent contradiction was  condemned by many, including comedy writer Graham Linehan [12]


----------



## z107 (27 Mar 2010)

> Yes but would you prefer an agenda promoting arty left leaning liberalism and veggie-ism - and well written - e.g. The Guardian? May not be to everyone's taste but not exactly dangerous.
> 
> Or an agenda promoting moral panic, jingoistic traditional values, homophobia and racism - and often poorly written - like the DM?


That would depend on my political views.
If I was a left wing person, I'd prefer the Guardian, if I was right wing, then maybe the Daily Mail. Both are 'dangerous'. The government needs the media on its side. Wait and see what happens with the Unions.

Like I said earlier, it's all marketing.


----------



## Caveat (27 Mar 2010)

The Guardian is only left leaning but the Mail is rampantly right wing - there is a big difference.  There are other right wing British papers that aren't as xenophobic as the mail anyway.  

My objection is not simply that the Mail is right wing, it is because it expresses it's editorial stance in a particularly unfair and nasty manner.


----------



## z107 (27 Mar 2010)

> My objection is not simply that the Mail is right wing, it is because it expresses it's editorial stance in a particularly unfair and nasty manner.


Ask yourself what's worse?
Insidious propaganda, or blatant propaganda.

How 'left wing' or 'right wing' you perceive something to be is probably relative to your own political stance. Did you ever read the morning star? http://www.morningstaronline.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Caveat (27 Mar 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Ask yourself what's worse?
> Insidious propaganda, or blatant propaganda.
> http://www.morningstaronline.co.uk/index.php



I know what you mean and good point. Although the Mail_ is_ insidious when compared to The Sun for example.

I guess apart from everything else it's also the curtain twitching smugness of the DM that rankles. They see themselves as a world apart from the other tabloids but they are really no better.


----------



## Chocks away (27 Mar 2010)

Most people buy the paper that empathises with their views. Why buy a paper that leaves you seething?


----------



## ringledman (27 Mar 2010)

Chocks away said:


> Most people buy the paper that empathises with their views. Why buy a paper that leaves you seething?


 
there is only one UK paper that is not left or right wing - 

The Financial Times. By far the best paper in the UK, devoid of leaning, just great coverage. 

Otherwise you have the Guardian and Independent for the left and the Telegragh for the right. The Times is slightly right but fairly central I would say.

The rest are chav rags.


----------



## Complainer (27 Mar 2010)

ringledman said:


> The Times is slightly right


of Atilla the Hun.


----------



## ringledman (28 Mar 2010)

Complainer said:


> of Atilla the Hun.


 
Yes, slightly right. Unfortunately they moved a bit left once ZanuLabour got into power. 

Thankfully they are now realising the errors of their ways and coming back to the proper centre right, private industry; wealth creating viewpoint.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (28 Mar 2010)

ringledman said:


> there is only one UK paper that is not left or right wing -
> 
> The Financial Times. By far the best paper in the UK, devoid of leaning, just great coverage.
> 
> ...


I would say that The Independent is fairly OK. The Grauniad has too many long haired men and short haired ladies to be taken seriously. The Times for those who think that Britannia STILL rules the, um, ........ whatever.


----------



## Leper (28 Mar 2010)

I dont know why you are all complaining about the Daily Mail.  My local bookie gives me the freebie CD always and the rest of the paper I use to light my fire.

Oh! it has news? What news? I call it Burning Issues.


----------



## NOAH (28 Mar 2010)

The " indo"  is slow burning.   

no---


----------



## mathepac (28 Mar 2010)

Leper said:


> ...  My local bookie gives me the freebie CD always and the rest of the paper I use to light my fire...


It's a strange way of settling bets, but hey, if you're happy (and I'm sure the bookie is) I suppose it's a win-win.


----------



## Bill Struth (29 Mar 2010)

The Daily Mail song!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eBT6OSr1TI&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## Bill Struth (29 Mar 2010)

The Daily Mail, Things that give you cancer:

AGE http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-449783/Women-birth-age-30-double-risk-breast-cancer.html
AIR POLLUTION http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-358875/Pollution-cars-linked-child-cancer.html
AIR TRAVEL http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-200443/Frequent-fliers-raise-cancer-risk.html and http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/article-591109/Cancer-risk-frequent-fliers.html
ALCOHOL http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-147083/Drink-day-increases-breast-cancer-risk.html and http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-471910/Bowel-cancer-danger-just-glass-wine-day.html
ALLERGIES http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-324732/Child-allergies-raise-cancer-risk.html
ARTIFICIAL FLAVOURS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-55023/Cancer-causing-chemicals-soy-sauce.html
ARTIFICIAL LIGHT http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-391267/Artificial-light-increases-breast-cancer-risk.html
ASBESTOS (as if it wasn’t bad enough already) http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1170584/Asbestos-schools-kill-pupils-warns-teacher-dying-lung-cancer.html
ASPIRIN http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-205490/Asprin-link-cancer-risk.html
BABIES http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-157683/Birth-size-link-breast-cancer.html
BABY BOTTLES http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1038697/EU-rejects-ban-baby-bottles-linked-early-puberty-breast-cancer-miscarriage-infertility.html
BABY FOOD http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-199887/Baby-food-cancer-alert.html
BACON http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1102368/Additives-used-bacon-ham-chicken-make-cancers-grow.html
BARBEQUES http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-326153/Australians-warned-backyard-cancer-risk.html
BEEF http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-393666/Alarm-beef-link-breast-cancer.html
BEER http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1161843/Just-pint-beer-day-raise-risk-prostate-cancer.html
BEING A BLACK PERSON http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1064547/Black-men-times-likely-prostate-cancer.html and http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-508753/Black-women-develop-breast-cancer-decades-earlier-white-women.html
BEING A WOMAN http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-63976/Cancer-risk-higher-women-smokers.html
BEING A MAN http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-306543/Men-twice-likely-die-cancer-women.html
BEING SOUTHERN http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1027331/Why-affluent-women-South-likely-die-breast-cancer.html
BISCUITS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-126342/Cancer-foods-avoid.html
BLOWJOBS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-453843/Oral-sex-cause-throat-cancer.html
BRAS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-182370/Is-bra-bad-you.html
BREAD http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-411506/White-bread-increases-cancer-risk.html
BREAST FEEDING http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-178756/Whos-risk-breast-cancer.html
BREAST IMPLANTS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-41443/Breast-implants-cancer-scare.html
BROKEN HEARTS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-450049/How-heart-broken-grief-send-early-grave.html
BUBBLE BATH http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-403703/Is-bubble-bath-safe.html
BURGERS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-467360/Cancer-scare-food-colour-added-sausages-burgers.html
CAFFINE http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1127473/Coffee-raise-child-cancer-risk-New-evidence-caffeine-damage-babies-DNA.html
CALCUIM http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1052127/Fatal-cancer-risk-men-high-blood-calcium-levels-say-US-researchers.html
CANDLE-LIT DINNERS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1207726/Candles-release-scents-laced-cancer-chemicals-warn-scientists.html#ixzz0dufFps6a
CANNED FOOD http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-44676/Gender-bending-chemicals-tin-cans.html
CARBOHYDRATES http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-313227/Low-carb-diets-beat-breast-cancer.html
CARS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-358875/Pollution-cars-linked-child-cancer.html
CEREAL http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-115696/How-safe-favourite-foods.html
CHEESE http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1002424/Italy-shuts-mozzarella-production-toxin-fears-spread.html
CHICKEN http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-429303/Families-risk-toxic-imported-foods.html
CHILDLESSNESS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/columnists/article-474820/SUZANNE-MOORE-Im-sick-told-fault.html
CHILDREN http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-506501/Prostate-risk-having-family-according-new-study.html
CHILDREN’S FOODhttp://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-201390/Health-warning-childrens-food.html
CHILLIS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-347287/Cancer-checks-spices-new-food-dyes-alert.html
CHINESE MEDICINE http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-75547/Warming-cancer-risk-Chinese-medicines.html
CHIPS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-487571/Parents-told-chips-cause-cancer.html
CHLORINE http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-431777/Chlorine-bathwater-linked-cancer.html
CHOCLATE http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-386625/Cancer-fears-chocolate-snacks.html
CITY LIVING http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-496495/City-life-blamed-higher-risk-breast-cancer.html
CLIMATE CHANGE http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-452789/Warmer-climate-mean-thousands-deaths-skin-cancer.html
COCA COLA http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-337178/Carrot-day-reduces-cancer-risk.html
COD LIVER OIL http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-379918/Cancer-fears-cod-liver-oil-capsules.html
COFFEE http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-3027/How-healthy-cup-coffee.html
CONSTAPATION http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-193698/Atkins-diet-cancer-risk.html
CONTRACEPTIVE XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-181273/Cancer-risk-45-higher-Pill.html
COOKING http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-382571/Frying-increase-cancer-risk.html
CORDLESS PHONES http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-515970/After-cancer-warnings-mobiles-home-phone-putting-health-danger.html
CRAYONS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6706/Safety-alert-best-selling-crayons.html
CURRY http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-342632/Cancer-dye-Grossman-curry-sauce.html
DEODRANT http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-205705/Deodorants-linked-cancer.html
DIETING http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-73056/Is-diet-lifestyle-putting-risk-breast-cancer.html
DOGS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-490581/Can-dogs-breast-cancer-Bizarre-medical-theories-experts-claim-actually-true.html
EGGS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-50995/Cancer-chemicals-eggs.html
ELECTRICITY http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-449679/Power-lines-link-cancer-new-alert.html
ENGLISH BREAKFAST http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1049142/Traditional-English-fry-raise-risk-bowel-cancer-63-cent.html
FACEBOOK http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1149207/How-using-Facebook-raise-risk-cancer.html
FALSE NAILS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1174768/Having-nails-skin-cancer-doctors-warn-women.html
FATHERHOOD http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-506501/Prostate-risk-having-family-according-new-study.html
FIBRE http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4903/Fibre-cancer-risk-warning.html
FISH http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-117840/Fish-cancer-scare.html
FIZZY DRINKS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1249305/Two-fizzy-drinks-week-raise-chance-getting-pancreatic-cancer-87.html
FLIP FLOPS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1025915/Wearing-FLIP-FLOPS-skin-cancer-doctors-warn.html
FLY SPRAY http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-459938/Using-pesticide-sprays-home-double-risk-brain-tumours.html
FRUIT http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-371260/Breast-cancer-drug-cuts-death-risk.html
FRUIT JUICE http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1254534/Fruit-juice-cancer-warning-scientists-harmful-chemical-16-drinks.html
GARDENS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-326153/Australians-warned-backyard-cancer-risk.html
GRAPEFRUIT http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-468559/Eating-grapefruit-increase-breast-cancer-risk-third.html
HAIR DYE http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1017259/How-using-hair-dye-increase-risk-cancer.html
HAM http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-490845/Is-safe-eat-Cancer-report-adds-bacon-ham-drink-danger-list.html
HEIGHT http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1064454/Bigger-taller-baby-girls-higher-risk-breast-cancer-says-study.html
HONEY http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-429303/Families-risk-toxic-imported-foods.html
HOT DRINKS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-115696/How-safe-favourite-foods.html
HRT http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1214782/HRT-increases-risk-dying-lung-cancer.html#ixzz0dueJ7qOY
INTERNET http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-312505/Cancer-patients-risk-websites.html
IVF http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-148228/How-IVF-raises-cancer-risks.html
KIDNEY TRANSPLATS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-459097/TV-prize-kidney-carries-risk-cancer.html
LAMB http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-446559/Red-meat-link-higher-risk-breast-cancer.html
LARGE HEADS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-370870/Big-headed-babies-prone-cancer.html
LEFT-HANDEDNESS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-363477/Left-handers-likely-breast-cancer.html
LIPSTICK http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-499967/Is-lipstick-giving-cancer.html
LIVER TRANSPLANTS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-207838/Cancer-liver-transplant-killed-husband.html
MENOPAUSE http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-395201/Weight-gain-menopause-increases-breast-cancer-risk.html
MENSTRUATION http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-68946/Do-women-need-periods.html
METAL http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1081692/The-metals-daily-glass-wine-linked-cancer-Parkinsons.html
MILK http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-328863/Milk-linked-ovarian-cancer.html
MOBILE PHONES http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-473553/Orange-remove-mobile-mast-tower-doom-cancer-rate-soared.html
MODERN LIVING http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-474157/Modern-living-blame-cancer-epidemic.html
MONEY http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1025375/Wealthy-background-raise-risk-cancer-teenagers.html
MORPHINE http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1230208/Pain-drug-morphine-cause-cancer-spread.html#ixzz0dudlHqN2
MOUTHWASH http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1113422/Mouthwash-causes-oral-cancer-pulled-supermarkets-say-experts.html
NUCLEAR POWER (there is no hint of irony in this article) http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-42066/New-study-links-nuclear-sites-cancer.html
OBESITY http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-245997/Obesity-raises-risk-cancer.html
OESTROGEN http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-4098/Oestrogen-link-breast-cancer.html
OLDER FATHERs http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1223025/Why-older-fathers-likely-children-genetic-disorders.html#ixzz0dudLlJsP
PASTRY http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-115696/How-safe-favourite-foods.html
PEANUT BUTTER http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1164417/Food-watchdog-warning-peanut-butter-brand-containing-cancer-causing-fungus.html
PERFUME http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1051130/How-perfumes-scented-creams-make-unborn-baby-infertile.html
PICKLES http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-115696/How-safe-favourite-foods.html
PIZZA http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-341698/New-food-dye-warning.html
PLASTIC BAGS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1207840/Plastic-decomposes-sea-releases-cancer-causing-chemicals-study-warns.html#ixzz0duexZlFs
PORK http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1093039/After-alert-Irish-pork-safe-beef.html
POTATOES http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-115037/Cancer-chemical-link-cooked-food.html
POVERTY http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/columnists/article-474820/SUZANNE-MOORE-Im-sick-told-fault.html
PREGNANCY http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-82458/Breast-cancer-risk-career-women.html
RADIOACTIVITY (again, just no irony whatsoever) http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-421140/As-radioactive-spy-buried-bar-staff-served-facing-cancer-risk.html
RICE http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-444222/Rice-tainted-arsenic-raises-risk-cancer.html
SAUSAGES http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-550729/Why-eating-just-sausage-day-raises-cancer-risk-20-cent.html
RETIREMENT http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1220446/Oh-Work-good-especially-youve-retired.html#ixzz0ducbviCE
SEX http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-191219/Did-sex-cancer.html
SHAVING http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-206459/Shaving-raise-cancer-risk.html
SKIING http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-206243/Skiers-warned-cancer-risk.html
SOUP http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1132814/Salty-soups-increase-cancer-risk-says-expert.html
SPACE TRAVEL http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1015482/How-astronauts-risk-cancer--premature-ageing--travelling-space.html
SUN CREAM http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/article-592076/Cancer-fear-childrens-sun-creams.html
TALCUM POWDER http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1063040/Cancer-alert-talc-Women-using-powder-day-risk.html
TEA http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-87131/Too-tea-treble-cancer-risk-women.html
TEEN SEX http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1237530/Girls-sex-teens-greater-risk-developing-cervical-cancer.html#ixzz0dudvXOF7
THIRD HAND SMOKE (read article and you'll understand) http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1249591/Even-hand-smoke-dangerous--especially-children.html
VITAMINS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-320006/Vitamin-XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-cause-early-deaths.html
WATER http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-13620/Cancer-link-tap-water-radon-hotspots.html
WI-FI http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-456534/The-classroom-cancer-risk-wi-fi-internet.html
WORCESTERSHIRE SAUCE http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-338899/Dye-alert-spreads-school-meals.html
WORKING http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1031934/Why-men-desk-jobs-higher-risk-prostate-cancer.html
X-RAYS http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-207035/X-rays-bring-risk-cancer.html

* * * * * *
IF YOU LIKED THIS GROUP JOIN MY DAILY MAIL 'PREVENTION LIST' GROUP. HERE'S ONE I DID EARLIER: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=299519692752


----------



## z107 (29 Mar 2010)

Smoking doesn't seem to be on the list.


----------



## z101 (29 Mar 2010)

It's an anti Irish Rag. A friend of mine worked there for a time and the stories of open Paddy bashing going on in their offices where unbelievable. The first thing they do is write the headline then fill in the stories with dubious facts. 
It successfully targets women readers in Ireland with completely fabricated stories on diets, scare stories and false testimony stories, that go with point of sale headlines I am told.
Anyone who buys it should know there is more news in the Viz comic without the ultra right wing drivel.


----------



## Purple (30 Mar 2010)

Ceatharlach said:


> It's an anti Irish Rag. A friend of mine worked there for a time and the stories of open Paddy bashing going on in their offices where unbelievable. The first thing they do is write the headline then fill in the stories with dubious facts.
> It successfully targets women readers in Ireland with completely fabricated stories on diets, scare stories and false testimony stories, that go with point of sale headlines I am told.
> Anyone who buys it should know there is more news in the Viz comic without the ultra right wing drivel.



Well said


----------

